# Recessive curl gene - what's it called?



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

The dominant astrex gene is Re/re.
But there's a recessive curl gene as well. Does it have a name, and what is the genetic letters for it?
As it can't possibly be the same as the astrex gene, since they are geneticly different.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The most common one Ive heard of is frizzy (fr/fr)


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Most in the US call it fuzzy and us fz as the symbol.

There are other dominant and recessive rexoid genes, but they are far less common than rex or fuzzy.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

HemlockStud is correct, the recessive "Rex" is Frizzy.

Fuzzy, although a recessive curly-haired gene, looks nothing like Rex.

Frizzy is more common than people think, but it tends to have alot of issues that go along with it and due to it being alot more difficult to breed than Rex, most breeders don't pursue it. I had it pop up in some pet store mice I had, but they had such awful molts that I stopped breeding them.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

love2read said:


> Frizzy is more common than people think, but it tends to have alot of issues that go along with it and due to it being alot more difficult to breed than Rex, most breeders don't pursue it. I had it pop up in some pet store mice I had, but they had such awful molts that I stopped breeding them.


Way back when I was starting out breeding mice and had pet store derived stock, I had a few frizzy pop up. They were always smaller and sickly for some reason, also they held their coats even worse than (poor) rex.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh crap right...what was I thinking.....frizzy and fuzzy are totally different genes....lol My bad! That said, it is not known that the recessive rexoid that is similar to rex that is most commonly found in the hobby is actually frizzy....its just presumed to be so.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Frizzy, by default, is "recessive rex"...What else could those mice possibly be? Lol. They look like Rex and they're recessive...sounds like Frizzy to me! XP

Btw, Jenny got one of my Frizzies a while back. Perhaps you should contact her to see if it's really a Frizzy or not.  I'm not sure whether or not she bred it.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Multiple genes can create the same effect....if you go on JAX you will find multiple genes create curly coats. Recessive rex is not "by default" frizzy....nor do we even know if there is only one recessive rexoid gene in the hobby. Unless the animals with that gene have come from a lab that has proven them to be frizzy, it may not even be a closely related gene. Breeding them does not in any way prove that they are truly frizzy. Technically we don't even know that our "rexes" are truly the rex gene...we can only speculate. We only call them rex or frizzy b/c they seem to fit that genetic description.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I also want to add that there could very well be genes not yet described scientifically that we have available in the hobby


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/SHA.html

read up on this site, it'll clear things up.

I've had a tri Crimpy pop up in my latest litter. it's awesome. (not the best photo but still)










- crimpy (cpy). Spontaneous recessive, chromosome 15. Homozygotes have wavy, plushy looking coat and wavy whisers.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep in mind that just b/c an animal looks like a given description....does not mean that the mouse has that gene. The Finnmouse page really doesn't clear anything up, b/c unless you know the source of your animals, or had them tested for the gene of interest, you cannot empirically know what the actual gene at play is.


----------

